
The End of App Stores Is Rapidly Approaching - osrec
https://onezero.medium.com/the-end-of-app-stores-is-rapidly-approaching-b972da395097
======
osrec
I sincerely hope the resistance Apple has put up against web apps either (a)
breaks down soon, or (b) starts to negatively impact them. Their app store is
just so full of bloat, which really needs to be removed sooner rather than
later. I mean, simple calculator apps can be 30mb or above - how can that be a
good thing?!

~~~
vi2837
You aren't right here, PWA app can be much much more smaller.

~~~
osrec
How am I not right? I'm saying exactly that. That a PWA will be much more
lightweight, compared to native apps that are unnecessarily large.

